# John Riggins R.i.p.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

« on: August 19, 2005, 09:13:40 PM »
John collapsed at Penn Station on Thursday & was dead by the time they got him to the hospital.  His kidneys had failed earlier this year & he was unable to hold on for a transplant.  There were other serious health problems as well.  He nearly died in a month-long stay at the hospital earlier this year (mainly in April).  The Grim Reaper wouldn't take no for an answer the second time.

Goodbye, John.  We will miss you.



There goes again a bodybuilder with kidney problems.
Kidney problems are not rare in bodybuilding. Flex Wheeler, Don Long, Ray Mentzer had this shit before Riggins.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

This is some info posted in april this year.

NY BB John Riggins stricken with cancer

I'm very sorry to report that east coast bodybuilder John Riggins is fighting for his life in a New York hospital right now. The following posting is from another discussion board. John qualified for national NPC competition several years ago, but never entered any. He was hoping to requalify this year. He made personal appearances under the name "Rod Roddick," which is the name he used online. I thought some of you might know him & want to know about this grave situation. Here is the post:


Hello, I have been with Rod everyday now for the past 8 days. He is in the hospital on life support. He has cancer. They are still doing test, test, test, to find out the extend of the spread of this horrible diease. If Rod would have gone for yearly check ups, this could have been detected. But at 33 years of age, who thinks of annual physicals. Most bodybuilders live with aches and pains everywhere. This could have been prevented if he would have gone to a doctor a year ago.

As of now,, His kidneys have shut down, His liver has stopped functioning. His lungs are filling up with fluid and he has pneumonia. The doctors are debating if chemo or radiation at this point will help.

If you care to send a card, I will make sure he gets them.

Send to Rod Roddick
c/o Wayne Rogers Video
452 Atlantic Ave, apt 3B
Brooklyn NY 11217

He is surrounded by family and loved ones.
Reply With Quote


----------



## goandykid (Aug 24, 2005)

O man sucks, but I thought it was MY john riggins, the Redskin. Scared me. 










































Wow, that jsut sounded really mean.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah it did!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Never heard of the guy. Its too bad he wasn't responsible with his drug use, to die for a $20 trophy is a waste. Hopefully it is a wake up call for somebody out there abusing drugs and ignoring all reasonable logic.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 24, 2005)

what the fuck did he tattoo under his belly button?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> what the fuck did he tattoo under his belly button?


I figured thats what you wanted to know.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2005)

whatever, Flex and Don Long's Kidney problems were genetic.  I suppose Riggin's was too.  that is what the pages of flex magazine will say because none of these pro's are on drugs.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 24, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> what the fuck did he tattoo under his belly button?




well john was a gay porno-actor.....................does that say enough


----------



## topolo (Aug 24, 2005)

so are you....


----------

